# Salt Fork 1/19



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went to salt fork today, Launched about noon, pulled out at 5. 5 hours of hard wind and no fish! We jigged vibes all sizes and colors several different places on the lake, We had 1 carp, 1 channel, and 1 crappie. NO EYES. 

Im ready to sell all my saugeye ****, who wants to buy a bunch of crap that used to catch fish but doesnt anymore?


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

i think the state stocking numbers on saugeyes are a bit inflated like x10 i watch you guy's bust your asses every weekend on these lakes and have it handed to you i mean it ain't no secret what you guys are doing out there this time of the year your using ice methods in open water and you should be picking up a few fish ...i can remember ice fishing the road bed at Piedmont when i knowed the 7 guy's that fished it every day that was back during the 10 fish limit and i'm pretty sure i never fished with anybody on this forum 2 guys from STC and 1 school teacher from buckeye south high school and 3 guys from yorkville and John and Frank Pimpeck 

my feesh and a bonus crappie i call it a bonus crappie because there wasn't many crappie in Piedmont back then ..

Feb. 12th 1994 










Feb 13th 1994 mine and my buddies pic leaving the road bed that night 











i think we stopped fishing the road bed when everybody started showing up around 95 or 96

i just don't think we have the fish now like back then jmho .....


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I really think the numbers have dropped too...Piedmont is still good on the roadbed and there are alot of eyes pulled off there every year. But I can remember fishing the tusc river and pullin 10-15 saugeyes fishin on bottom with crawlers or chubs, it seems like when I was 15yrs old with a junk spinning outfit and a doz crawlers I caught 10x more fish than I do now with thousands of dollars worth of tackle! !#


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

catfish_hunter said:


> I really think the numbers have dropped too...Piedmont is still good on the roadbed and there are alot of eyes pulled off there every year. But I can remember fishing the tusc river and pullin 10-15 saugeyes fishin on bottom with crawlers or chubs, it seems like when I was 15yrs old with a junk spinning outfit and a doz crawlers I caught 10x more fish than I do now with thousands of dollars worth of tackle! !#


K.I.S.S! Not really.. I'm in the same boat bud. This is gonna be our year! Keep at it! Already lost a really nice fish.. Only been out twice since new year!


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> I really think the numbers have dropped too...Piedmont is still good on the roadbed and there are alot of eyes pulled off there every year. But I can remember fishing the tusc river and pullin 10-15 saugeyes fishin on bottom with crawlers or chubs, it seems like when I was 15yrs old with a junk spinning outfit and a doz crawlers I caught 10x more fish than I do now with thousands of dollars worth of tackle! !#


these lakes seem to be missing a couple year class fish or low stocking numbers . i know i fished fall of 2011 up till around Christmas at Piedmont and there was a ample supply of small fish "saugeye" but well below the normal :B im pretty sure the main player of the saugeye stocking program retired a few years ago. maybe its time for me to give it up put my bibs on and sit on the back porch and feed the :! and :S  

best of luck to you guys this spring be safe !!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Piedmont is definitely hurting as far as Saugeyes go. In the good old days we had many 40 -50 fish days.Catch and release,of course.
Now you are lucky to pick up a couple fish. The White Bass sure are thriving though.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Lewis said:


> Piedmont is definitely hurting as far as Saugeyes go. In the good old days we had many 40 -50 fish days.Catch and release,of course.
> Now you are lucky to pick up a couple fish. The White Bass sure are thriving though.



yea the white bass are doing ok i never caught white bass in Piedmont till the last 4 years..... 20 years ago there was no white bass in Piedmont where did they come from ?? yea Clendening ,Seneca and Saltfork but never Piedmont... and now all of a sudden hey Piedmont has white bass where the hell they come from ? i know i'm asking some questions that some of you guys have ask yourself about these lakes i fish piedmont just about every day in the spring .now i might be chasing saugeyes or crappies or gills with a flyrod but i fish it a lot and i'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but stuff has changed ... all yea where has the big weed beds gone ? 25 years ago every bay with a boat club in it had weeds cause we musky fished them ....heck i remember some years back piedmont would get so clear you could see the bottom in 10ft of water what caused the lake to get super clear like that ? never used to be like that ..


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Saltfork ? It's like I said in a earlier thread,, It's not even close to being the lake it was a few year's ago. The ODNR dropped it from the list of Ohio lake's good for Walleye/Saugeye fishing.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Saltfork ? It's like I said in a earlier thread,, It's not even close to being the lake it was a few year's ago. The ODNR dropped it from the list of Ohio lake's good for Walleye/Saugeye fishing.


i would trust you or any other fishermans reports on this forum over the inflated ODNR reports SR Jigger 

lets just take a look at local lake in my area that rates at one of the top saugeye lakes in Ohio 

a small over populated lake with saugeyes over 20 " under 700 acres 

lets just call it Belmont lake  
now as i look at the chart this lake is over run with saugeyes over 20" small body of water i mean its almost like fishing in a bucket right ? wrong  i fished it almost every day for a month this fall and never seen a saugeye none nota nothing not even a floater yet they dump 3000 trout in it in the spring and you catch 4 or 5 every time you go and this lake has way more saugeyes than trout sorry not buy'n what the ODNR is try'n to sell i call bullshit i think i got a better chance of seeing a frig'n bigfoot in Barkcamp state park than a 20" saugeye  even Barkcamp has a smaller population of muskrat than saugeyes and i see them swim'n around every night  much like the ODNR inflated deer numbers


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

O mean wolf run? Yea we catch eyes there from time to time bass fishing. Shad raps in the spring. big eyes!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

No doubt in my mind the weed beds were poisoned. I used to fish Piedmont 15-20 times a year and that's where the bass and saugeye were. Like you say, they are gone. There was a huge one at the 4H camp docks. Gone! Haven't been back.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Piedmont had flooding and muddy water in 2011 that limited weed growth. Last year the 8ft drawdown hurt the weeds. Wish they would come back like 2009 and 2010 tons of nice weeds to musky fish


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

Mickey said:


> No doubt in my mind the weed beds were poisoned. I used to fish Piedmont 15-20 times a year and that's where the bass and saugeye were. Like you say, they are gone. There was a huge one at the 4H camp docks. Gone! Haven't been back.


that thought has crossed my mind 
in early May that lake would get so clear it would look like shine in a quart jar !
i used to musky fish the bay across from the 4H point used to be Lansing Sportsman club now i think it's called Hazelwood or some **** IDK 
i don't buy the murky water crap or low lake levels crap either i used to trap up the hollow from that bay the same creek that runs into the lake there is some type of water treatment area and some ponds above it ..i used to see empty lime bags every place up there at least they was marked lime but who knows that place is runned down now and has been stripped of the copper and most scrap metal from the scum bags that live over the hill ..there are still some weeds but not the same type that used to be there ...things have changed for sure ..trust me there is a lot of stuff that goes on behind the scenes that we are not to know about ..deer numbers are down fish numbers are down i kinda want to know where is my money going ? not to mention what is the state doing with the money that they are getting from car insurance company's for there inflated deer kill numbers ? i don't trust the gobment and i sure as hell don't trust the state of Ohio keep work'n boys a billion welfare cases depend on you at least the state stocks spring trout so the welfare cases has something to catch while we are work'n  i'm waiting to get new truck plates this spring and see if i want to donate $1.00 to the bigfoot stocking program


----------

